

Suggest HN: earn karma for each flag after your own? - robfitz

There's lots of garbage on the /newest page with no incentive to police it. A new post requires something like 5 flags within an hour to be flagged into non-existence.<p>Since flagging away bad content is as important for overall quality as upvoting good content, I think flaggers should receive a karma point for each time the post is flagged after they've done it.<p>While I'm here, maybe a few more people can chip in on the new page, being more liberal with upvotes than you would be on the homepage, and flagging some of the junk. Rad.
======
RealGeek
This may lead to a herd mentality and few users will flag every post they can
find to earn karma. The bad content does not get up votes and automatically
goes down hill.

------
mooism2
People already flag spam on the new page and I don't think we need another
incentive to flag it.

If this change was brought in, it would need to be paired with some
disincentive to discourage gratuitous flagging.

------
pohl
Brilliant suggestion. If HN needs anything it's more ruthless culling.

------
lazugod
That would not be discoverable.

------
atheken
I'm flagging this post.

